# God cats are demanding..........



## Supertrooper (10 December 2014)

Literally no peace till they get what they want! 

Why I got such a chatty cat I do not know ;-)


----------



## spike123 (10 December 2014)

I have 5. All different personalities and all demanding first thing in the morning when it's breakfast time. No chance of doing anything other than feeding them as soon as i get downstairs unless i want to trip over them lol


----------



## Meowy Catkin (10 December 2014)

My spotty boy is very quiet, so he uses his 'sad face' and stares at me with big sorrow filled eyes, until I work out what he wants. So having a quiet one doesn't make cat ownership any less demanding IME. Cats are fab at training their owners.


----------



## Midlifecrisis (10 December 2014)

I rehomed a Siamese cat after years of non pedigree rehoming and nothing prepared me for him...he talks all the time and is glued to me ....he sleeps with me (under duvet with head on the pillow)..sits outside the bathroom and cries for me...follows me everywhere to the extent I fall over or stand on him...is I sit down he sits on me like a big furry brooch and hugs my neck with his paw...when I leave the house he rushes to the door and sticks his claws into the ledge (half glazed door) and hauls himself up to look out of the window (like a gym exercise for upper body strength). He is getting old now and I shall miss him so much when he dies that Im not sure Ill get another one.


----------



## Supertrooper (10 December 2014)

Midlifecrisis said:



			I rehomed a Siamese cat after years of non pedigree rehoming and nothing prepared me for him...he talks all the time and is glued to me ....he sleeps with me (under duvet with head on the pillow)..sits outside the bathroom and cries for me...follows me everywhere to the extent I fall over or stand on him...is I sit down he sits on me like a big furry brooch and hugs my neck with his paw...when I leave the house he rushes to the door and sticks his claws into the ledge (half glazed door) and hauls himself up to look out of the window (like a gym exercise for upper body strength). He is getting old now and I shall miss him so much when he dies that Im not sure Ill get another one.
		
Click to expand...

He sounds awesome


----------



## Meowy Catkin (10 December 2014)

Siamese are wonderful cats. My forum name came about because when I was young we had a wonderful siamese cat called Faramir. I still miss him - he was ace.







We've had other lovely siamese too and currently have a naughty, demanding burmese, plus an independant moggy and my very sweet, but a little bit useless Mau.

Here he is, stuck in a very small tree. IIRC, I had to rescue him from that tree three times in a row within about 1/2 hour. Luckily, no ladder, or even a chair was required, yep, the tree's _that_ short. *sigh*


----------



## cptrayes (10 December 2014)

I put this video up the other day, this cat screams and wails until someone does this every single  morning 

http://youtu.be/G0xT5xWrqwY!


----------



## Meowy Catkin (10 December 2014)

That's so funny CPT.


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (11 December 2014)

I have one that I swear if we had had her from a kitten I could have taught her to talk.  You can have a conversation with her nearly.  At times she does drive you demented!


----------



## luckyoldme (11 December 2014)

It the range of tactics my cat has to wake me up that gets me. I think cats are much better at people than horses are. They walk all over you and somehow you end up gratefull for the experience.


----------



## cptrayes (11 December 2014)

Faracat said:



			That's so funny CPT. 

Click to expand...

Believe it or not, that's a gentle scrub. We didn't dare go for the full Monty in case someone thought he was being abused. Did you hear the sounds effects of his ecstasy and digging his nails into the carpet to get a stronger hold?

He's half a Bengal, I think that why he never shuts up, either !


----------



## Midlifecrisis (11 December 2014)

CPT that s a lovely vid ...my cat  loves a bit of "rough play" and comes back for more...I forgot to mention yesterday that he retrieves cat toys like a dog. Faracat I love the piccies and Faramir is a lovely name.


----------



## cptrayes (11 December 2014)

Anyone else reading the title the same way as me?


'God cats'  are demanding.

It works for me o


----------



## Liane (11 December 2014)

My yard cat can drive me mad, when he is in one of his 'needy' moods he will literally follow you around for hours while doing the stables miowwing at you until you pick him up, he has us well trained and isn't very feral any more ha!ha!


----------



## Meowy Catkin (11 December 2014)

cptrayes said:



			Anyone else reading the title the same way as me?


'God cats'  are demanding.

It works for me o
		
Click to expand...

Yep, they're all little Bastets at heart.


----------



## peaceandquiet1 (24 December 2014)

Supertrooper said:



			He sounds awesome 

Click to expand...

Supertrooper your cat reminds me of my cat Spice, who died two years ago. He was clingy like yours and I adored him, particularly as he was a feral cat of four months when I got him. I used to wonder how I could survive without him! I loved him so much.


----------



## flirtygerty (24 December 2014)

Currently minding my daughters old cat for six weeks, he's very vocal and has a very harsh meow, demands the back/lounge door opened, sits and stares at me till I invite him up on the settee, then demands an ear/chin rub, not having had cats for years, I'd forgotten how entertaining they are, he sits on the windowsill, fascinated by the sheep, (he's a townie), I'll miss him when he goes home


----------



## Equinus (28 December 2014)

Demanding? Cats? God yes! Give me a puppy over a kitten any day!

I don't 'do' cats, they are farm/stableyard animals, with a job to do aren't they?

So how did we end up with one? Well, OH was working in the garden one day in summer and he could hear a sqeaking sound. On investigation he decided it was coming from the lane on the other side of an eight foot wall. So off he went and there was a tiny scrap of kitten, 3 or 4 weeks old, eyes all gummy, hugging the wall and shouting as loud as he could for attention. OH took a photo to show me and shut the gate, hoping it would find it's way home. It all went quiet and when he opened the gate kitten tumbled down the steps, he had been asleep against the gate. So that's why we ended up rearing a little skinny ginger and white feral/dumped cat (I would say the latter, he had no fleas to speak of and wasn't scared of people)

A quick dash to a friend half an hour away for goat milk and he was sleeping contentedly within an hour and a half. We didn't want it, but we assumed it had been dumped in the communal bin at the end of the lane as is common here in Bulgaria, though OH couldn't find any more from a litter. But he was plucky from the start, attacking the broom in the yard on day 3, eyeing up the chickens (while they licked their beaks in anticipation of a tasty snack) We waited anxiously for a poo, doing all the things we knew we had to after rearing exotics in the past. Three days...phew. He hasn't looked back, he was just so starving.

Demanding? Yes. he's everywhere. The dogs and us are exhausted. Our house was heated to suit us, the dogs and people. The dogs have beds in the corner of the bedroom, the stairs come up to our room from the kitchen wher the wood fired stove is so the heat travels up and heats upatairs so the door is left open. Also the old lab likes to go downstairs when there is a storm, to hide behind the sofa. So cat has freedom.

The only way we get to sleep past 3am is if one of us goes down and shuts the door behind us, which means in cold weather the bedroom is freezing. Cat will not rest till whole house is awake otherwise then goes to sleep when it has it's way. It takes leaps at me and latches on with claws. If the dogs get treats (cos they've earned them)he jumps at your hand till he gets one too. It doesn't matter what, he probably won't eat it any way. Poor dog is pestered to distraction (she loves it, old lab is past playing for hours)

Do I do cats? NO! But this little monster has stolen my heart.


----------



## Pie's mum (28 December 2014)

We are ruled by a Siamese.....

Naughty, opinionated, demanding wonderful creature!

It's more like having a toddler than a cat, he's in everything, joining in with his own opinions. He even sat on the spare dining chair while we had Christmas lunch, politely watching us eat and joining in the conversation.


----------



## LovesCobs (28 December 2014)

I have two very chatty cats, one half Bengal half Siamese and one half Bengal with something else  they follow me around our 4 acres chatting the whole time, climb my legs whilst I poo pick or throw balls for the dogs. They're really loud I think the whole road can hear them when we're out! They have better recall than the dogs as well


----------

